# Millions of Tax $ Spent on Little Used Airport



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 26, 2012)

According to THIS article about the Gary/Chicago International Airport, there are a grand total of two r/t flights a week - yes, you did read that correctly, a grand total of two r/ts between Sanford, FL and GYY, yet the airport has an operating budget of over $3 million and a whole lot more millions of $$$$$$$s on capital improvements, all paid for by your and my dime.

Even more head scratching is the airport's WEBSITE which states:



> "There is currently no commercial air service at the Gary Chicago International Airport. Please monitor our website for future air service developments."


Maybe I'm missing something here, but this just seems completely :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

Now that is transportation dollars well spent in a state which won't support rail travel! :lol:


----------



## gswager (Oct 27, 2012)

And what about Palmdale International Airport and San Bernardino International Airport in southern California but nothing are running?


----------



## saxman (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't forget the general aviation there! They pay fees to use the airport as well. I couldn't tell you how much, but it's worth noting.


----------



## jebr (Oct 27, 2012)

There's already a train station there, too. It would seem to make much more sense to take the train to either ORD, MDW, or South Bend airport.

http://www.nictd.com/systemmap.html


----------



## leemell (Oct 27, 2012)

saxman said:


> Don't forget the general aviation there! They pay fees to use the airport as well. I couldn't tell you how much, but it's worth noting.


Especially since Mayor Daley peremptorily bulldozed Midway Airport Airport after dark several years ago, without public notice and against the wishes of many in Chicago.


----------



## saxman (Oct 27, 2012)

leemell said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the general aviation there! They pay fees to use the airport as well. I couldn't tell you how much, but it's worth noting.
> ...


It was Meigs Field, and it was definitely a shame with what happened to that airport.

But according to Airnav.com there are 89 aircraft based at Gary and averages about 84 takeoffs or landings each day. So don't just look at the commercial service.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 27, 2012)

From the article:



> While the airport gets substantial funding from the City of Gary, the State of Indiana and the federal government, it gets additional millions of dollars every year from the City of Chicago -- more than $3.6 million dollars since the beginning of 2011 alone, financial documents reveal. Since 1995, Chicago has sent a total of more than $26 million to help operate the Gary airport.





> Takeoffs/Landings for area airports from Jan. 1 - Aug. 1, 2012:Unit 5 looked at the daily air traffic -- including every takeoff and landing of passenger, private, and corporate aircraft -- at Gary/Chicago International Airport, and compared its traffic to that at other comparable airports in the Chicago/Northwest Indiana area. In our survey of various time periods covering 2012, we found that Gary (GYY) had less daily traffic than Waukegan Regional Airport (UGN), Dupage Airport in West Chicago (DPA), Chicago Executive Airport in Wheeling (PWK), and Chicago Rockford Airport in Rockford (RFD).


----------



## leemell (Oct 28, 2012)

saxman said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> > saxman said:
> ...


Brain not engaged, not Midway.

;-)


----------

